# DTG Printer BYC 168-3 Software issue



## chaoticclothing (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi All.
I recently have bought a DTG BYC 168-3 which used EPSON R1900 components.
The RIP software I am using is FLATBED PRINTER 8.0.6 (the name in the software) OR PartnerRIP 8.0 (which is the name on the paperwork)
However, I am having some issues!
When I print fro the software, my image size is 29.7 x 42 however, when I print, it prints 25 x 25
and no matter what image I choose, It prints them 25x25cm.

I have played around, and found my best print comes out proper size, if I select 32x38 cm its still slightly out of skew.

What I am wanting to know, has anyone else had this issue with this software? and how do I fix it?
I have attached a screen shot to show you the settings etc.
http://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz262/theparkwayclothing/screen_zpsd5725bd2.jpg


----------



## binjoder (Apr 29, 2014)

can you send me copy of the software ? email:[email protected]


----------



## tHartje (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello Chaoticclothing,

i have the same machine. And i havent used it in some time. I want to reinstall the machine but i have seem to lost the manual. Do you have a copy? 

kind regards,

Edwin 
tHartje


----------

